# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  WiND e-mail usernames

## paravoid

Κατά την μετάβαση από NodeDB -> WiND, λόγω τεχνικής αδυναμίας (έλλειψη πεδίου username στην NodeDB) χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τα e-mails των χρηστών για username.
Αυτό είχε σκοπό να είναι προσωρινό μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση των λογαριασμών με το σκεπτικό ότι οι χρήστες θα άλλαζαν το username τους από το προφίλ τους.
Δυστυχώς, κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει συμβεί από όλους, είτε από αμέλεια είτε από άγνοια της συγκεκριμένης δυνατότητας.
Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το "harvesting" των ηλεκτρονικών διευθύνσεων από spambots με σκοπό την χρησιμοποίηση τους για αποστολή spam (UBE) messages, είτε ως παραλήπτες ή ακόμα και ως αποστολείς.

Υπάρχουν 456 ενεργοί χρήστες που έχουν για username το e-mail τους και ακόμη 4 οι οποίοι έχουν για username ένα διαφορετικό e-mail.

Με την παρούσα ανακοίνωση παρακαλείσθε αυτοί οι 460 χρήστες, για το δικό σας καλό, να αλλάξετε το username σας στο WiND σε ένα κανονικό username.
Θα ακολουθήσει mass mail σε αυτούς μετά από μια εβδομάδα περίπου για όσους δεν διάβασαν/ενήργησαν με την παρούσα.

Εκ μέρους της ομάδας Hostmaster,
Φαίδων

----------


## socrates

Από μένα έγινε η αλλαγή επιτυχώς!

----------

